# If Free IVF in the UK is dropped?



## Anthony Reid

Given that the Tories are ahead in the polls and most likely to win at the next election, and considering George Osborne's vows to cut public spending immediately, this does bring in to question the future of Free IVF on the NHS.

I was wondering if this would lead more people abroad for treatment.

Please feel free to comment as well as vote 

Thanks for taking the time to think about this.

Tony

ps. this is about IVF and not which party is better than the other - so please try to keep the thread on topic!


----------



## Bellini

If free IVF gets dropped then we are screwed as there's no way financially we'd be able to afford treatment privately at the moment.

However, if going abroad was our only option or a future childless then we'd have to find the cash from somewhere.


----------



## purplejr

Since tx still wouldn't be free abroad I suppose you might research costs and clinics a bit more.

We only had one go anyway so have paid for 2 private.


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

I was told from the onset by my NHS clinic that I would get 3 free goes, turns out after the first treatment, they only would give us the one we just had. So, suddenly realised we had no money saved up and had to save for the subsequent treatments.
IVF couples are an easy target as the Government and general public have no idea - ignorance is bliss... it took us 4 goes, so it is not the straight-forward solution the media often make it out to be. They think we all have brilliant careers and relationships and have just waited and waited until it selfishly suited us, they have no idea of the health and medical issues that have made IVF the only option for some - such as myself, GP neglect ended up with me being infertile, not through anything I did or didn't do. It's the NHS's fault I am in this predicament, but yet I have to find the funding and it doesn't stop there. All our savings went into the IVF treatment, now we are finally, wonderfully, pregnant, we need to save up for maternity leave, so we are still on 'half wages' since this whole roller coaster started 4 years ago. I don't even know what my normal wage feels like... but if I want a nose job 'cause I'm not happy with my appearance, I'm sure my GP will refer me.

However, I voted UK, as I also care about our economy, pity this is not reciprocated.


----------



## Ourturn

I am embarking on our final free nhs go. My clinic offers 2 free tries if you fit their criteria. I nearly didn't get my final go because I am now the ancient age of 38 (37.5 is their cut off) If it wasn't for the fact it was free we would go to a different clinic. Our clinic is fine for someone needing straight foward ivf, but if you're case is more complicated, they do not change the protocol.

I agree that the public perception can be that we need ivf becuase we put our careers first...that is probably only true in the minority of cases.

Going abroad is not just about it being cheaper, its about the fact you can get better treatment, the staff and many of these clinics have better facilities are better etc etc. Many will put more embryos back (SET is about saving money NOT about the risks multiple births can cause) and for those needing donor egg, donors remain annonymous and the waiting lists are much shorter.


----------



## Felix42

Free IVF was never a possibility for me as a single woman so the change wouldn't make any difference to me personally. I would be very sad to see its loss for others though, having said that. 

I personally went abroad initially because treatment was cheaper and I found of an excellent, professional quality. 

Felix xx


----------



## Klingon Princess

There is no way I could afford the help I need in the UK.  Its much cheaper abroad and the clinic we went to is very high quality and the treatment was far better than I would get in this country.


----------



## brownowl23

Free IVf wasnt an option for us as we would have been too old by the time we got to the top of the waiting list. WE did go abroad as we could never have afforded DEIVF in UK. 

I think this would drive loads of people abroad as it is so cheap abroad.


----------



## Bunny-kins

It would sadden me if it was taken away completely, but I fear it will be and I don't think it matters which political party are voted in. The PCT's take control of their own money and where the money will go to, if savings is needed (i.e. cuts in public spending) then it's going to come down to priorities... so the question is, Is Fertility treatment a priority?  I fear the answer to the big cheifs who spend their days looking at financial spreadsheets would say it isn't and so fertility will suffer.

My own PCT has recently changed their policy and now i'm not entitled to a NHS funded cycle even though i've been on the fertility books for 2 years. I have to find the funding myself and have budgeted so we can save a bit month by month.  My inlaws have been kind enough to offer support (which we will probably have to take up on in the future) so I guess i'm lucky that I have that back up but for some people self funding is not an option and if IVF is the only chance they have to conceive then I feel saddened that no help will be given.    

I worry it's not only the treatment that will suffer, but also the funding for research into infertility.  We need to keep finding new solutions and it's the university hospitals that are the driving force of research, so what happens to that also??  Sooo many questions so little time..

Right getting off my soap box now!!  Interesting topic Tony!!!

Bunny xx


----------



## Guest

We aren't eligible as my husband has children and had a vasectomy. Only option is private !!


----------



## mierran

I have had 2 cycles on the NHS, and one cycle privately at a different clinic in the UK. I had issues with my treatment in both clinics. I am aware I am a complicated case ( as with Angelbumps, my problems are caused by the NHS and a refusal to investigate ). I am flying abroad for treatment in 2 weeks for several reasons. Firstly, the treatment I am going for ( a tandem cycle ) is not available in the UK. Secondly, I dont feel that a clinic abroad can bu**er things up any more than the doctors in the uk have, or be any less sympathetic or understanding. Cost is not a major infuence in my choice although obviously, as with everyone, it does effect things to a certain extent. 
I think, at the end of the day, it is each persons choice where and what sort of treatment they get. 
I am grateful for having had those 2 cycles on the NHS. However, it was very much a case of one size fits all. The treatment I was given was not recommended for poor responders or what even the same clinic would give to their private patients with my AMH etc, but I was told take it or leave it, it's that or nothing. 
Anyway, lets hope everyone gets that bundle of joy, whatever clinic facilitates it. 

Mierran x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

was never allowed togo on the nhs waiting list due to being too young   so went the egg sharing route


----------



## vickym1984

We wouldn't be able to afford treatment at all if our NHS funded is stopped. We would have to move onto adoption, and whilst I am happy to do adoption, I do fear of getting right to the time we are about to start IVF and then get told the funding has been cut


----------



## dellie22

Free IVF - only in some circumstances has it ever been free. So many NHS Trusts have their own criteria (some offer three free goes others only offer one)  Our Clinic only gave us a part contribution towards our treatment.  We still had to pay nearly £3,000.00 ourselves.  We thought we met the criteria for a free go, we are married and have no children, but the cost was based on the type of treatment we needed. 

We decided to research going abroad. It wasn't no easy decision as many authorities tell you that its not safe.  We were informed that we would have at least a two year wait for another go at our UK clinic and the cost would be around £7,000.00 our success rate was about 30%.    We made a decision to go abroad as we found a clinic that had an 8 month waiting list and the success rate was in excess of 50%. Yes it was cheaper, but that wasn't a major reason for going. 

Our treatment was absolutely fantastic, the staff and clinic were wonderful - and I am sorry to say it but it far outweighed our experience in the UK.    We were also successful with our treatment and our baby boy arrived 9 days ago.  

Even if we had not been successful this time we would not have hesitated in going back to this clinic for another go. In fact, we have already decided that when we come to extend our family we will be going  back. 

Dellie


----------



## crusoe

IVF on the NHS wasn't availiable for me. I ended up going abroad and am glad I did as I received first class treatment ( I say that even though I wasn't ultimately successful) much better than the private clinc I went to in the Uk and a damn sight cheaper too.
I don't have much faith in the nhs and would encourage anyone who can afford it to go abroad especially for donor eggs.
Why do we talk about a national health service anyway? It's a regional health service with different rules about ivf in different areas. There is no parity of service as far as I can see.

Crusoe xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Treatment on the NHS seems to be available to those who are sure bet - i.e have got a good chance of success.  i had one cycle on the NHS and found out I was poor responder.  We were booted out of the system despite the fact our PCT will fund up to 6 embryo transfers.....We also had one private cycle which cost nearly 9K.  

Cost is an issue for me and DH as there is no way we could fund another private cycle in the UK as the cost is extortinate
So yes I would go abroad for treatment and I have just done so recently.  I can say hand on heart the treatment I received at that clinic was first rate, far better than in either my private or NHS cycle.


----------



## Sasha B

It was also not an option for me to have tx on the NHS and my consultant who I saw in the NHS said my only option option was to go abroad. That was nearly six years go now. I have had cycles in Spain, Poland and Czech and the standard of care and professionalism has always been high (along with the success rate). The cost is half if not more than that of having a fresh cycle here as well. Going abroad should not be seen as second best as the clinics and Dr's are first rate.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

I did so much research before I decided to go abroad. NHS or private UK clinics are just not as good as The clinics in Istanbul!!! I looked into Spain, NY and France. 

My NHS specialist admin and my GP told me if I have the means I should not wait for NHS options but go for private. I will never forget the Fertility specialist nurse I have seen in NHS.. And her words not mine; She said; 
NHS is the second largest cooperations after Chinese Army. Meaning don't expect too much from it.. 

Every treatment I had I have got pregnant.. I don't think it is luck.. First rate treatment by the docs and embryologist in Istanbul.. 

I am so very lucky to go to American Hospital in Istanbul!! 

Thanks. Kukixx


----------



## AlmaMay

Been there.  Done that.  Have the baby to prove it works.  

Remember that currently:

Only 25% of IVF in the UK is paid for by the NHS.  

The UK is at the bottom of the ESHER league table for successful IVF TX.  If you had the choice of where to go in Europe (all things being equal) you wouldn't choose to have IVF in the UK.


----------



## nostalgicsam

treatment on nhs here is a postcode lottery already, our pct is suppsed to give 3 free goes (for those who meet criteria!) however it's very rare to get one go on nhs, I'd def go abroad (if I needed to) they're not only cheaper but don't seem as money grabbing as clinics here it's expenseive enough ontop of the heartache that you need IVF !

PS SashaB huge congrats hun xx


----------



## alegria

At 39 years old my GP told me that there was nothing the NHS could do for me... just too 'old'   
I had private tx here in the UK and also abroad. The txs I had abroad, although unsuccesful, were a much better experience - no comparison!  
I would never have an IVF tx here in the UK again. And it's not only a question of cost anymore - although it does work out cheaper than in the UK it's really the quality which is the decisive factor now as it's far superior abroad both dh and I think.


----------



## Rural Hick

To me who lives "out in the sticks" - is there a significant difference to being treated by (say) an Iranian in London (a city that represents a different world to where I live and involves three hour journey each way) and going abroad to be treated?  Personally I don't see it - both are inconvenient and mean being away from home, but travel to most cities in Europe is similar to London for us, and I am not sufficiently xenophobic enough to require treatment from an English person.

If I could get similar quality tx locally at only a small ( <20% ) premium to elsewhere then I'd probably opt for it, otherwise I'll travel for the best quality treatment we could afford.

Just a couple of comments - the NHS is strange as it offers lots of elective tx that I don't consider necessary (e.g. tat removal) and will spend vast amounts on some high risk / low success procedures (e.g. Heart transplants) yet won't fund properly some far more important things such as regular checkups (health MOT) and universal access to basic dental work (try finding an NHS dentist in Herefordshire).  Also, recent changes in exchange rates are changing the relative costs of tx at home and abroad - the Eurozone is getting very expensive cf Turkey.


----------



## T0PCAT

Rural Hick 

I agree with your comment about the eurozone getting more expensive - I had treatment in Istanbul and whilst cost of treatment was less than half the cost of a cycle in the UK.  The quality of the treatment was way better than my previous 2 tx cycles in the UK and most importantly the whole treatment is a fixed price so no extras for doing icsi, blastocyst transfer or assisted hatching.  Furthermore a lot of private clinics in the Uk wouldn't treat me becuase I am high risk of a poor outcome and decrease their success rates - sad but true.  NHS won't treat me using my own eggs - they may consider funding a donor cycle but I have to find my own donor!


----------



## Damelottie

Free treatment here wasn't an option for me anyway.

I then chose to go abroad as it was cheaper, and the service was 2nd to none. The service I had over here with 2 treatments, and enquiry about a 3rd was totally apalling.

Even if I had pots of cash, I'd still go abroad. Sorry - slightly off topic

LL xx


----------



## PinkPeacock

I'm 26 and you have to be 35 in my area so we have funded 3 rounds so far ourselves. Credit cards and personal loans are our only option. They won't even let us have self funded IVF and then an NHS go when I'm old enough so we will won't ge one on NHS. It stinks! I just don't understand why IVF is seen as a lifestyle choice.


----------



## Candee

I could not get NHS treatment over here as I am single and was 40 when I started on the IVF route.
I went abroad because my clinic told me that single women cannot get DEs in the UK. I had already started down the route of going abroad when I found out that that is not actually true, but I am glad that they got it wrong, because going to SA was the best decision I have ever made. Having had experience of a clinic in Manchester, compared to the one I went to in South Africa, I would choose South Africa _everytime_. My experience of ante-natal care on the NHS only brings home to me, even more, how fantastic they were in South Africa - and even with flights, accomodation for three weeks and all the other expense it was still cheaper than DE treatment in the UK - plus you can choose your donor. 
I would never consider treatment in the UK again - it is a money-making racket - for half an hour with a consultant and a set of really basic tests, most of which I could have had done for free on NHS, my clinic in Manchester charged nearly £700 plus £8 to get a photocopy of the tests - which ran to 6 pieces of paper! 
Candee
x


----------



## ChrisA

I wonder if IVF on the NHS is actually a bad thing, maybe it should only be available by means test.

Before you flame me...

My reasoning is that, you will spend many months in the system only to find you may not get all that the politicians promise, and even if all goes well you may well end up in a clinic that achieves lower results.

In the end you could arrive at the private sector with eggs and sperm that are that much older.

I wish the GP had just turned us away at the door.

Chris


----------



## pinkpaula

I did go abroad and although it was a steep learning curve, the flight, apartment, treatment and drugs were all cheaper than just the IVF here. Sometimes you have to be brave and take a risk, otherwise I might still be waiting for my turn now


----------



## coweyes

We had all our fertility tests done at our local hospital, we found the service to be very poor.  We were then refered to BCRM in Bristol for icsi and i can honestly say they are brilliant and i would not wish to go else where.  They are ment to be i think the 3rd best fertility clinic in England so i think we are just very lucky. x


----------



## CLshark

Can we have an additional option please for those of us (myself included) who were not fortunate enough to qualify for NHS funding in the first place?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I am single and despite long-term relationships have never fallen pregnant with partners. I have endo. This is a sensitive subject for me as I do not have the option of free fertility treatment due to my relationship status - single and it is focused on couples. If IVF is offered on the nhs my view is it should be offered to singles as well. My only option was to trap some guy or pay for treatment - it happens to be overseas as it is so much cheaper over there = more attempts. I have to say my experience of being treated overseas was absolutely fantastic.

By the way the Consultant I went to overseas phoned me at home one evening and talked through my options for an hour - before I had even met her and has done this with several other clients if you see the Serum thread. I did see an NHS Consultant in the UK who told me I didn't qualify for treatment and had 3 appointments cancelled and a snotty nosed Secretary who wouldn't release results to me unless my GP contacted her, and then it took them a further three weeks to send them to my surgery when I needed them to go overseas.

Only my view - I think too many things here are means tested - those who work their butts off or save shouldn't be penalised for the lack of fertility. It is a gut wrenching position to be in whoever you might be.

F x


----------



## ChrisA

Reasons for not being eligible (again personal experience)
  1. Had private treatment while waiting.
  2. On list too long, too old now.

On the plus side the admin bods do not fight to hard and are fairly easy to overcome.

Chris


----------



## PKM

For me, NHS has never been an option due to my age. Therefore we have begged borrowed and stolen in order to go privately. If we want to continue we may have to consider non-uk treatment anyway.

If I _was_ an NHS patient and this route was removed then I would certainly consider overseas treatment.

These things boil my blood

- The media demonising of IVF as a 'drain' when self-inflicted injury or illness outweighs IVF costs (Smoking, Drug, Alcohol related) even Sunday sport related injuries. Don't even get me started on the benefit lifestyle families... IVF is a soft/easy target and it makes me furious.

- An average birth is estimated at around £3/4k - the majority of families accept this 'treatment' as a given right - yet those same people are vitriolic about a minority accessing NHS IVF treatment.

- The cost to the NHS each year for not turning up to appointments is about 6 times greater than the annual IVF 'bill'

- The cost of 'birth tourists' (non UK residents) is greater than the IVF cost

- The press 'do sums' for annual NHS costs like this:

'private clinic' rates (including profit margins) 
+ 
estimated numbers (1000 people treated in X London Trust multiplied by 100 NHS Trusts) discounting the obvious population differences 
= Daily Mail "IVF COSTS THE UK BILLIONS" is utter balderdash

Sorry for off topic rant but people need to question these spurious statements and arguments made by politicians (which are at the root of this funding debate) and the press at every opportunity

Thanks for reading!

 PKM


----------



## Guest

Tony - I  do think another voting option - "NHS IVF tx was never available to me anyway in my area/due to me not meeting certain criteria" - is impt......I would guess a lot of us fit into this .... so our decison has already been made ie as if IVF was not available at all anyway 

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid

I did it from the perspective of someone who hasn't had tx, or is currently having an NHS cycle - but I see what you mean. I should have added that 

I think its too late to change now.


----------



## vickym1984

ChrisA said:


> I wonder if IVF on the NHS is actually a bad thing, maybe it should only be available by means test.
> 
> Before you flame me...
> 
> My reasoning is that, you will spend many months in the system only to find you may not get all that the politicians promise, and even if all goes well you may well end up in a clinic that achieves lower results.
> 
> In the end you could arrive at the private sector with eggs and sperm that are that much older.
> 
> I wish the GP had just turned us away at the door.
> 
> Chris


I think that would be a bit unfair on couples, like me and my husband who earn an average amount, don't normally qualify for means tested benefits, but couldn't afford to go private, UK or otherwise.

The NHS should just make it standard across the board. Even if they just gave 1 go to everyone acorss the country, its better than some couples (like us) getting 3 cycles and some getting none


----------



## Alidoll

I "just" missed the age limit for NHS treatment [my GP took ages to refer then they decided to try clomid first so by the time I was finally referred for IVF we had no option but to pay]. I felt we were getting ripped off with the cost of the medication [I did a search and the menopur was much less if bought independently..but that was AFTER we'd pay our £3500 or so for treatment]. I did look into clinics abroad as the first cycle was abandoned due to me not responding to the drugs and it was suggested that I may need donor eggs instead. As we'd paid for egg collection etc we paid for the drugs necessary for a short protocol and thankfully have been successful [I'm now almost 37 weeks].

If the tories do decide to cut funding then I can see many couples not being able to afford more than one go. Only those on higher incomes would be able to continue [and would likely go abroad] which would mean research in the UK would dwindle as well and instead of leading the world in say stem cell development or IVF strategies, we'd loose the best scientists abroad.

But that's typical of politicians - short term view of a situation rather than long term benefits. Just glad Labour did the U turn on the childcare voucher scheme as that would have been another disaster...


----------



## anyamac

We had a free go of DE-IVF on the NHS in January 2009 and are currently on the waiting list for Egg Share. We still have 2 free goes remaining and there is no way we could have afforded it back in January 09.
After our failed attempt at IVF and our frozen embies not surviving the thaw we started looking at clinics abroad and have started saving in case our next free go doesn't work.

The reason for looking abroad is shorter waiting times, they put 3 back instead of just 2 and higher success rates. 
We still don't have all the money we need to go private but are hoping to have it by the summer.
Then we'd have enough for one go.

I'd be gutted if the government stopped it as many people wouldn't have the chance. What are we all paying tax and national insurance for? At the end of the day we'd be suppying future tax payers if it works.

x


----------



## ChrisA

vickym1984 said:


> I think that would be a bit unfair on couples, like me and my husband who earn an average amount, don't normally qualify for means tested benefits, but couldn't afford to go private, UK or otherwise.
> 
> The NHS should just make it standard across the board. Even if they just gave 1 go to everyone acorss the country, its better than some couples (like us) getting 3 cycles and some getting none


I added the phrase means tested, I suppose I should have said that could be set at a different level than the subsistence level applied to means tested benefits.

You must realise you are lucky to get 3 goes in my area they are too skint to pay for 3.

But I would still caution, if they take a long time, then you are going to be that much older. IVF is one of those things where your chances are better if you get on with it.

If the NHS quickly funded an expensive fully monitored cycle it could even be cheaper than 3 standard cycles in the long run.

Maybe costs will drop now anyway, I suspect the costs of IVF have been ramped up by the easy access to credit over the last few years, my mortgage for one would be a lot lower if it were not for IVF treatment.

Also I believe there are charities that provide treatment in Africa etc, and all in it is ony a few hundred dollars.

Chris


----------



## K O L

A hugely interesting read.  I finally had my first NHS ICSI in Oct/Nov 2009, after joining wait list in April 2006, and reaching the top of the list in October 2008! 

I do so hope NHS funding for IVF won't be cut but I do believe an overhaul is needed - someone commented above the NHS is more like the Regional Health Service, than the National Health Service.  I agree.  Criteria should be the same across the board and standards in the clinics the same.  Whats the point of NICE guidelines if no-one abides by them?!  

We were sent to a private clinic for tx as my NHS hospital was being refurbished and my, what a difference.  So efficient and they actually call when they say they will, etc.  The stress of the previous years' dealings left my shoulders instantaneously.  From our personal experience, I would leave my clinic in a heartbeat given the chance.  My husband and I get by but we cannot afford private ICSI in the UK.  I have a friend who works in an NHS fertility clinic who commented at how much better and efficient clinics are that are part NHS/part private, e.g. Liverpool.  Maybe thats a way forward? 

NHS tx does have its limitations, e.g. the private clinic told me I was on the highest drugs the NHS would allow, although they did go higher.  I wonder whether this is something I would have benefitted from and I will question this at my follow-up appt to my first ICSI on 12 February.


----------



## whisks

i don't even know if/think we would get free nhs treatment as we are a same sex couple, i know some ss couples have managed to get it on the nhs but only through lots of hardwork and perseverence!
once i have ran out of funds then i will probabaly try to get it on the nhs but don't hold out too much hope. also don't really fancy going on a long waiting list!
not sure if i would ever go abroad for treatment, i think it would add loads more stress with all the travelling etc.


----------



## Leaf

Don't forget that some of us never could get IVF on the NHS!

xxxxLeaf


----------



## PKM

Alidoll said:


> But that's typical of politicians - short term view of a situation rather than long term benefits. Just glad Labour did the U turn on the childcare voucher scheme as that would have been another disaster...


I agree but I don't think it even has many short term benefits... I think it's worse than that, this proposal would be overlooking the blatant misuse of the sytem to jump on an easy bandwagon - a soft target rather than a coherant proposal with real savings.

I hate the disparity. Reducing the IVF budget would hardly make a dent in the tide of wastage and misuse.

If everyone was charged £5 for failing to attend appointments alone the NHS would make such savings it could afford to extend it's budget for IVF and afford to be less selective.


----------



## loveinamist

We weren't allowed to have IVF free here because of my age, and couldn't afford it privately in the UK. However, we had 2 tries in Norway, and both were successful (1st tx ended in a m/c but still successful from the point of view that I became pg). I used my credit card for the tx (it's cheaper than in the UK), and getting meds was no prob thanks to Ali in Tamworth. We now have a beautiful little baby girl!! 
If you want to know any further details,feel free to message me, or look on the Norway board.


----------



## Fraggles

PKM

I read your posting with interest. The Daily Mail and the way they demonise singles wanting to have a child or those who go overseas for treatment drives me mad. It is such a difficult choice to choose to have a child alone and realise the life partner hasn't arrived yet ... and for many of us it isn't because we have put career first. Yet, I am making sure I am in a stable position financially and otherwise that I am not introducing my child to a benefit family. If I choose to have a child I take responsibility for it - not the taxpayers.

I too think cut all these benefits to those who don't want to work (this excludes those who would genuinely want to work but aren't able to due to the economic climate or unable to work due to illness of some sort etc) and channel it back into our health service and looking after the elderly. 

I lived overseas for many years and I couldn't just arrive in their country and claim benefits or have free healthcare fairly easily. It was a series of hurdles to gain residency, I had to show I could support myself (fair enough I say) and also had to pay to see the GP/dentist. As a new immigrant to the country I thought this was perfectly fair as I chose to emigrate. I'm with you PKM charge for missed appointments - every time I go the GP's there are notices up of missed appointments and it is always in the mid to late 200's every month! Not just that people aren't able to get appointments when they need them and then thoughtless idiots can't be bothered to cancel appointments that they don't want or can't attend where as if they did it would free them up for someone who actually needs to see their GP.

Sorry for my rant too - but think the Government (who ever it may be) may have a difficult job managing their finances but need to actually target savings at areas which are being abused or they are getting hassle over and stop doing a knee jerk reaction and throwing more money at these areas instead to silence their critics.

Introduce a consistent IVF policy I say. But am going overseas and if I was refused treatment on the NHS and was a couple would go overseas too.

F x


----------



## Cherry Tree

I don't know if I am going to make any sense here as I do not agree with the scrapping NHS IVF but I do think that if this is inevitable then the government should be forced to look into the cost on IVF and cap it.

It is unfair that doctors (and that in includes the NHS) cash in on desperate people who wish to fulfil their lives with what is natural. Most people that have IVF are in the situation not due to their own fault. IVF costs what it does here because greedy people know that most will pay whatever they can to fulfil their dream. 

I don't feel I have put my point across very well but as we all know IVF costs too much and I think this should be looked into and capped. 

I was lucky enough to get 2 free goes on the NHS and thankfully was successful on our last attempt but before this we had started to look into treatment abroad because I would not of been able to afford it here. Although I have to say if I was not a member of FF I would not of considered it because I only did because of the positive stories from ff.

I hope I made some sort of sense 

xx


----------



## dawnmcc

Obviously there are no people in our position making the decisions. We finally suceeded on our 3rd attempt, but there is no way we could have afforded to pay privatley.

What the government should be putting a stop to is the people living on benefits, who have 4, 5 or more kids. Stop paying for them, and they could afford to help the people who desperately want the chance to be parents. As someone has said, it is not always that people have waited to long to consider children, it is that circumstances beyond our control have prevented us. There are far better ways to save money within the NHS without hitting an easy target.

Sorry for the rant, but stopping free treatment is just not fair.

Dawn


----------



## AngelsHelper

Hi My PCT WONT fund ANY fertility investigations or treatment so I would def go abroad to have IVF if that was necessary, I am taking clomid at min if it dont work I would certainly go abroad


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

I would personally consider the costs of flying out abroad, staying there and flying back - all this cash could go to treatment in your own country - so i would stay here  

x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Sweetcheeks even with flights and accomodation in most cases its still cheaper and as someone else has said you can usually have 3 embryos replaced as opposed to 1 in many clinics over here so therefore your chances of sucess are far higher.xx


----------



## vickym1984

ChrisA-Yes I realise we are very lucky, thats why I said I would rather they set it to 1 go nationwide , regardless of age criteria etc rather than us get 3 goes and some people get none, it's not fair


----------



## Anthony Reid

Thanks everyone.

I have locked the voting now 

I think we should have another thread like this that discusses the pro's and cons of going abroad - so I'll do that next 

Tony
x


----------



## coweyes

Thank you for this debate!  I have never even considered going abroad but since reading this i have started to look around, it appears that the success rate seams to be higher abroad and cheaper.  But my question is how do you know which clinic to go with?  Any advice with be appreciated. x


----------



## dellie22

In answer to your question I looked on this board at the various international threads.  I asked loads of questions to those people whom had already been to the clinics.    I also emailed a few clinics to get some information on success rates.  We also priced up the travel and accommodation costs as these do, of course, need to be added in to the cost of your treatment. 

It wasn't no easy decision, but one that I am so glad we made - having been blessed with a beautiful baby boy. 

Good luck with your treatment whereever you decide this will be. 

Dellie


----------



## coweyes

Dellie thank you thats great advice x


----------

